# Best thing I've heard today...



## Katnapper (Mar 24, 2009)

"Mom, could you please take your mantids out of the freezer? They're creeping me out."


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Mar 24, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> "Mom, could you please take your mantids out of the freezer? They're creeping me out."


HAHAAHH LOL! umm let me me think ..... i dont know


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 24, 2009)

Me: "OMG! Thank you Great Mantis Goddess (Blessed be Your Name)!

Today, a single (I hope first) Brunneria borealis nymph hatched from one of the two ooths that I have been watching since December. I put a paper towel in a pot, spritzed it, and put the nymph in with enough mels to last it for about ten years. It wandered around, found the only drop of water in the pot, jumped into it and drowned. I pulled the little corpse out of its watery grave and lit a candle in front of the Great Mantess Goddess (etc)'s shrine, commending its spirit to Her care and went back to see if another might have hatched. It hadn't, but the "corpse" had revived and was wandering around with a dazed look on its face. Hence the "OMG etc!"


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 25, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Me: "OMG! Thank you Great Mantis Goddess (Blessed be Your Name)!Today, a single (I hope first) Brunneria borealis nymph hatched from one of the two ooths that I have been watching since December. I put a paper towel in a pot, spritzed it, and put the nymph in with enough mels to last it for about ten years. It wandered around, found the only drop of water in the pot, jumped into it and drowned. I pulled the little corpse out of its watery grave and lit a candle in front of the Great Mantess Goddess (etc)'s shrine, commending its spirit to Her care and went back to see if another might have hatched. It hadn't, but the "corpse" had revived and was wandering around with a dazed look on its face. Hence the "OMG etc!"


LOL, Phil!  Glad to hear they've started hatching... must go look at mine now! :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 25, 2009)

:mellow: night had fallen....


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 25, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> :mellow: night had fallen....


Hmmm.... as in "night had fallen, and I was now finally able to put my weary butt to bed?"


----------



## d17oug18 (May 3, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Me: "OMG! Thank you Great Mantis Goddess (Blessed be Your Name)!Today, a single (I hope first) Brunneria borealis nymph hatched from one of the two ooths that I have been watching since December. I put a paper towel in a pot, spritzed it, and put the nymph in with enough mels to last it for about ten years. It wandered around, found the only drop of water in the pot, jumped into it and drowned. I pulled the little corpse out of its watery grave and lit a candle in front of the Great Mantess Goddess (etc)'s shrine, commending its spirit to Her care and went back to see if another might have hatched. It hadn't, but the "corpse" had revived and was wandering around with a dazed look on its face. Hence the "OMG etc!"


i had an entire hatching of regular mantises do that about a year ago lol sprayed the glass tank and they all seems to have just walked anywhere there was water lol it sucked but had i thought of heating the water i probably would of said the same thing.


----------



## Rick (May 3, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> "Mom, could you please take your mantids out of the freezer? They're creeping me out."


My wife said that once when there was a big ole female in there.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 3, 2009)

My son says the same thing, must be a kid thing :lol:


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 7, 2009)

Well, this has nothing to do with mantids, but it is the best story I have heard all year!

Jean Anne is my son David's partner, a tall, unassuming and gentle mannered woman in her mid thirties, but when roused, she has a tendency to Hit.

Yesterday, she was driving home past corrals (paddocks?) that come right up to the road, when a man came onto the road on his horse. "Oh, nice horsey!" thought JA, who was raised with horses, as she slowed down, but the horse was a little spooked and the rider ("twice the size of Dave" which is unlikely, so say 300lbs [136K, 211/2stone]) started beating the horse on the neck with a heavy stick. This made JA unhappy, so she parked her car, turned on the flashers and went up to the man and asked him "Excuse, me sir, but why are you beating your horse?" "Firk off lady and mind yr own business!" "But why were you hitting your horse?" "Firk off or you'll get some of the same" (brandishes stick). This was a serious mistake since it put unassuming JA into Action Mode. She pulled the stirrup out from his foot and pushed the silly man off the horse, which promptly bolted.

Silly men don't learn, and he was no exception. He got up and start6ed brandishing his stick at JA, who reluctantly kneed him hard in the gut, causing him to fall on the ground again, dropping his stick ("cudgel" was the term she used) which she proceeded to throw into a neighboring field.

She then got back into her car and drove home, with silly man still writhing in the road. She is a little concerned, though. "I hope that the horse got home safely!" :lol:


----------



## Katnapper (May 8, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: !!Is that a true story, Phil?


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 8, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: !!Is that a true story, Phil?


Yep&gt; I've heard her tell stories about things that I have witnessed, and she always tells the story very literally. There is one thing about pushing the guy off the horse, though, that isn't clear, now that I reread what I wrote. The horse must have "bolted from under him" as we say, when she slipped his right foot from the stirrup and grabbed his ankle. If he had been already falling off when it bolted, his left foot would have caught in the left stirrup and he would have been dragged. Lucky, silly man! :lol:


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 28, 2009)

My son, as I was changing into some comfy, stretch shorts to wear around the house earlier today....

"Mom, you're not Erkel."

:mellow:


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jul 28, 2009)

Post Office lady, stamping my package "Fragile", viciously, seven times: "Well we have to charge for 24 hour [Exppress] delivery, but it will take two days to get there."


----------



## Opivy (Jul 28, 2009)

In class today...

"That was one of the most offensive things I have ever heard, and I demand an apology."


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 19, 2009)

"Goodnight, Mom."

Ahhhhhh.........   If I wasn't so tired, I'd do a happy dance!




It was a rough day. "Little Mr. Attitude" was in full swing and testing me to the limits. &lt;_&lt; :angry:


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 8, 2009)

"You have 'FRAGILE' on your chin." - By the postmistress.

I was carrying 5 boxes of mantids/ooths to ship tonight into the post office. I had to place my chin on top of them to hold them all together and balance them. I guess the top one's Fragile stamp transferred onto my chin, hehe. Glad she told me about it!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 8, 2009)

My brother running in to the house screaming the barks laid two ooths!!!!


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 8, 2009)

"You win the prize for today!" (From the dental receptionist last night.)

Jesse and I had dentist appointments back to back, and I also had to ship some mantids. I ususally wait until the last minute to ship before the post office closes to maximize heat pack time and less time in transit. We had late afternoon appointments, so I packed the mantids up and took them with us to drop off at the post office after we got done at the dentist. But I didn't want to leave them in the car because it was 30F. outside, and we would be there for a while... so we took them in with us.

Jesse didn't even want to help me carry the boxes, he was so embarrassed taking them into the dentist office. He said, "I'm not with her!" and even distanced himself from me in the waiting room.  The receptionist was curious and asked what I had in the boxes (I'm sure she was wondering why I was carrying postal boxes in with me to my appointment). When I told her, she and all the other gals behind the desk got all excited (and some freaked out). But they told me they usually have one funny or strange thing that happens for the day... and I won the prize for bringing in boxes of exotic mantids to my dental appointment, lol.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 8, 2009)

Did u get any new teeth for a prize  lol


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 8, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> Did u get any new teeth for a prize  lol


Unfortunately, yes, lol. I had a filling come loose on a tooth that had another filling on the other side of it. He said the part that came loose is so close to the root that he can't re-fill it. I'll have to have either a crown or also a root canal done on that one. What a prize!!


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

My son - "Mom, can I stay and eat supper at Matthew's... they invited me?"

Yay!!! No figuring out what to make for supper!  I'm just snacking on this and that tonight and calling it good!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 19, 2009)

Sunny, at the supermarket: "Oh, was I supposed to bring the credit card?"

Lisa is out of town for a week, so I took Sunny and Lisa's boyfriend , Nick, to the store to stock up for the next week, mainly to ensure that Sunny gets the food she likes. Lisa and I had both put money into her credit card account. The bill for the three of us, plus food for Tucker and the cats came to about $150, and since Sunny had forgotten the card, boyfriend paid the bill! Tucker says, "Thanks for the fud!"


----------



## ZoeRipper (Dec 19, 2009)

"All the mantises are still alive!"

Our gas got shut off, and I put their cups underneath a light. I staid up till about 2am, then fell asleep. Ryan woke me up at about 8 this morning to ecstatically tell me that they had all survived the night!


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 19, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Sunny, at the supermarket: "Oh, was I supposed to bring the credit card?"Lisa is out of town for a week, so I took Sunny and Lisa's boyfriend , Nick, to the store to stock up for the next week, mainly to ensure that Sunny gets the food she likes. Lisa and I had both put money into her credit card account. The bill for the three of us, plus food for Tucker and the cats came to about $150, and since Sunny had forgotten the card, boyfriend paid the bill! Tucker says, "Thanks for the fud!"


Food costs a lot of money...



ZoeRipper said:


> "All the mantises are still alive!"Our gas got shut off, and I put their cups underneath a light. I staid up till about 2am, then fell asleep. Ryan woke me up at about 8 this morning to ecstatically tell me that they had all survived the night!


And so does the gas bill.  I hope you get it back on soon!


----------



## ZoeRipper (Dec 19, 2009)

Eh, we got it back on at like 9:30am.

I was SO happy.


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Dec 19, 2009)

Doctor: What year is it?

Me: uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 2008?

Doctor: sorry It's actually 2009

this didnt happen today, but i had a concussion a few weeks ago, and lost a bit of memory -.-


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 19, 2009)

Emile said:


> Doctor: What year is it?Me: uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 2008?
> 
> Doctor: sorry It's actually 2009
> 
> this didnt happen today, but i had a concussion a few weeks ago, and lost a bit of memory -.-


Gee, Emile, :lol: that's kind of funny... but then again it isn't. :huh: What happened?


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Dec 19, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Gee, Emile, :lol: that's kind of funny... but then again it isn't. :huh: What happened?


I was playing floor hockey in p.e class and I tripped on a hockey stick.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 19, 2009)

Yeah. Folks who talk about the dangers of playing football have never seen English schoolgirls playing field hockey! Murderous!

Right, Becky L?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh, u guys are all drunk :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 19, 2009)

I said to one of my friends on the face book chat "YOU!!!" she replys "Sorry but it had to be done to keep the universe in balance". My friends are amazing and funny! :lol:


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 25, 2009)

ZoeRipper said:


> I got a Canon PowerShit SX120 IS for Christmas.


----------



## ZoeRipper (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh lemme 'lone!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 25, 2009)

ZoeRipper said:


> Oh lemme 'lone!


Actually you did us a favor, Zoe, by finding a way around the Crazed Censor that changes the word to ######.

Can you do the same for "he1l"? It is pretty sad to read of the heroic (dumb, but heroic) British Light Brigade at the Battle of Balaclava riding into the "mouth of heck:!


----------



## ZoeRipper (Dec 25, 2009)

"That's hella cool!"

Does that work, perhaps?

(Don't hit me with the banhammer!)


----------

